# Truck Hits Newark City Subway



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2003)

Local TV News is reporting that a truck has struck a Newark, NJ City Subway train. The Light Rail train is upright, but clearly derailed. The truck struck the train at the mid-point of the two car train. I saw a live helicopter shot of the derailed train.

Evacuation is on going and at least a few people have been taken away by ambulance. The accident occured at the Orange Street crossing in the Roseville section of Newark, right by Interstate 280.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2003)

They are now reporting 5 people were injured and are being taken to the hospital. All power is off and of course no trains are running.

No word on how long it may take to re-rail the two cars and resume service.


----------



## Viewliner (Apr 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear, its unfortunate to see people being injured b/c of a Truck Drivers Carelessness/Stupidity.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2003)

> Newark subway service resumed early Wednesday, several hours after it was shut down when a truck crashed into a light-rail train.


Here's a follow up story on the accident and the story includes a picture of the train. You can read the whole story by clicking here.


----------

